
Why Would Prosthetic Arms Need to See or Connect to Cloud AI? - eaguyhn
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/machinelearning/2018/09/10/why-would-prosthetic-arms-need-to-see-or-connect-to-cloud-ai/
======
fron
What we really need is Local AI, not Cloud AI for such uses. It would suck to
have to be internet-connected in order for your arm to work.

Want to take a trip into the wilderness? Lol. Power's out and the basement is
flooding? Good luck, sucks to be you. I guess "lag" will become a valid excuse
to being clumsy in real life.

Local vs connected is a no-brainer for this particular application.

~~~
valenciarose
Local inference with cloud learning isn’t an unreasonable model.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
The only acceptable usage mode is a (preferably short) learning phase with the
"cloud". After that you disconnect and preferably deactivate all wireless
connectivity with a physical switch so that nobody can mess with it.

